# Chocolate?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky just ate a square of dark chocolate. I feel so bad because I dropped it. He only weighs five pounds. Do I call the Vet? Should I be worried? He seems fine right now.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Uh-oh Rocky:blink::blink:...doggies are not supposed to eat chocolate...ehm...
Doggies are not supposed to sip a coffee either and our 5 pound Charlie had few sips before I noticed him sneaking around the cup...he was fine, but I definitely watch him now and he's not allowed anywhere near the cup.

How big was the piece? Like huge or just the regular small sized square?
If it was a small piece, I would just watch him closely for any changes in his behavior or signs of toxic poisoning, but I honestly don't think you need to panic. Maybe the others will have a better advice though.

Kisses for your boy and please update us later on how he's doing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh shoot, I don't want to scare you, but I would call the vet. Dark chocolate is more toxic than milk chocolate and Rocky is so little. Better safe than sorry, right?!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Try your vet, Dianne. Could be dangerous so get guidance from them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My daughter's shi tzu ate a whole hershey bar and was fine. But she was more than 5 lbs. I would just watch him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Still waiting.. They induced him to vomit. She said he vomited a lot and it was good we brought him in.this mom has been sweating buckets! I was so nervous. Giving him fluids to take home and medication.thx everyone!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad he got a lot of it (or maybe all of it) out of his system. You both need some rest. So happy you took him in. I'm going to sleep so will check in in the morning. (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dianne, I have missed you here! Glad Rocky is OK. 
I had 2 maltese that had a feast one Christmas eve on chocolate that was up on a shelf & they somehow got it????? When I got home both were "sick as dogs" so to speak---we were in Europe & it was early hours of the AM so no way to reach a doc. We prayed over them & cleaned up the mess (vomit & poop) & took them to bed---both were fine in the AM but I do think it was a miracle. 
In your shoes I would also have seen the vet ASAP. It depends on the dog & it depends on the chocolate. Better safe than sorry! Glad Rocky boy is OK--and don't stay MIA.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I would of took him in also. Glad he is okay. We must be diligent Easter is such a chocolate time. My biggest worry is my husbands tiny heart pills. He drops them sometimes & Cody is so quick.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ann, can you "train" DH to take his pills over a sink?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad you took Rocky in. As others have said, dark chocolate is more dangerous than milk chocolate so you definitely did the right thing. 

How is sweet Rocky doing this morning?


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

So happy that Rocky is alright and that you decided to check it with the Vet. I can relate to the scare when the fluff eats something bad. I hope everything will be alright.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad he's ok now!


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Omg. What a scare! So glad Rocky is doing better.

Sandy and Brick


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi thank you all for your support...I love SM, was on it for years and stopped posting last year some time. It feels good to be back. Rocky seems perfectly fine. I gave him his medication which has to be one hour before eating, so he is waiting patiently for his breakfast. I know he must be hungry. Maybe this is Rocky's way of getting me back on SM. He must have missed all his Aunties and I sure missed you all!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad Rocky is okay. Welcome back to the both of you--we missed you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is OK. Different dogs react differently, I am glad you took the cautious root and the vet induced vomiting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad Rocky's doing okay. Sorry for the delay getting back to you last night. We were watching The Butler and I hadn't looked at the internet when Jim said "Rocky ate chocolate." I thought he was nuts. I couldn't imagine where he would come up with it and then saw my FB page which he saw FIRST. So I thank Jim too.  Take care and rest up today after the shock of it all. :smootch:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Edelweiss he drops them when he fills his weekly pill container. I have hardwood floors & I hear them drop. I now hold the dog on my lap the whole time. The first time this happened I heard the pill drop and we never found it. I was so stressed!!!! We think it went under the bookcase. Which is too heavy to move without major effort. I searched the floor for hours.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

How scary! So glad he's okay....I would have been so worried and would have made a trip to the vet too...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I know others will say that it is an emergency, but I honestly don't believe it is. My cocker spaniel devoured an entire box of See's chocolates that we had under the Christmas tree. It was at a time before it was widely advertised that chocolate is poisonous to dogs. I had no idea. He did spit up mucus for a week, but suffered no other ill effects. No, we would not give our dogs chocolate, but a small amount should not freak you out. Of course, this is just my opinion, based on experience. If MiMi ate a small square of chocolate, I would not be rushing off to the emergency vet. JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh, I'm glad he's fine. I did not know the small piece of chocolate can pose such a danger...:blush:. 
I wrote you not to freak out, because I saw a lot of dogs (small ones and big ones as well) to sneak up on the chocolate at my friend's houses and nothing ever happened, so that's why I assumed a tiny piece of chocolate shouldn't hurt your boy.

Charlie never ate any chocolate, so I have no experience with such a situation.
I guess we learn something new all the time.

I'm glad other members could be of better assistance.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Dear Aunties*

I had a good day today. I didn't eat all day until tonight but I still got my favorite treat this afternoon. I tried getting another one tonight before eating but Mom gave me a look.😁 I guess my extra spoiling didn't last long. I would have played it up longer had I known why I was getting all those kisses. The worst part was getting a bath 2 days in a row! Mom said my beard smelled sour! Everyone always tells mom I smell like a thing that looks like this 🌺! Anyway Mom is smiling again, I ate all my dinner and I got another treat! 😇

💙Rocky


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Bless your heart Rocky


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I had a good day today. I didn't eat all day until tonight but I still got my favorite treat this afternoon. I tried getting another one tonight before eating but Mom gave me a look.&#55357;&#56833; I guess my extra spoiling didn't last long. I would have played it up longer had I known why I was getting all those kisses. The worst part was getting a bath 2 days in a row! Mom said my beard smelled sour! Everyone always tells mom I smell like a thing that looks like this &#55356;&#57146;! Anyway Mom is smiling again, I ate all my dinner and I got another treat! &#55357;&#56839;
> 
> &#55357;&#56473;Rocky[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky - you're paying the piper for eating a no no. Happy you're doing well and know you'll be smelling as fresh as ever now. :wub::wub:



Ann Mother said:


> Edelweiss he drops them when he fills his weekly pill container. I have hardwood floors & I hear them drop. I now hold the dog on my lap the whole time. The first time this happened I heard the pill drop and we never found it. I was so stressed!!!! We think it went under the bookcase. Which is too heavy to move without major effort. I searched the floor for hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I little tip I have on pills and distribution -- I had an aunt who was told to use a small baking sheet -- the ones with the sides, to fill those pill holders. She would put all the bottles on there and the pill box and load up. That way if any spilled in the transfer it was all contained, no muss or fuss. Your DH could do that with a cookie sheet with sides or a tray if you have one.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Edelweiss I don't have a pan like that but will purchase one. That's a great idea thank you. Come to think of it I have a large tray with sides that will work!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Gee, I was very late in posting before I read all the other posts on the thread.

I'm happy to hear that Rocky is okay. And I'm glad to hear from you, Dianne. I hope you'll start coming to the forum more often.

For future reference her is a link that helps you determine if your dog is in danger from eating chocolate. So, if your baby eats an M&M you won't panic.

Chocolate Toxicity Meter | petMD


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Gee, I was very late in posting before I read all the other posts on the thread.
> 
> I'm happy to hear that Rocky is okay. And I'm glad to hear from you, Dianne. I hope you'll start coming to the forum more often.
> 
> ...


Sylvia - this was dark chocolate so several of us felt there was true risk and that getting a vet's input was best. If you use the chart that you attached it came up severe with the parameters of choc, size and weight.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...glad Rocky is ok! Nice to see you back!


----------

